

Clickpass v. Justin.tv - petenixey
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=9950868902
OpenID - what is it, how do you implement it and how can you layer the magic that is Clickpass on top of it.<p>This Thursday, 27th March, 12pm at Justin.tv in San Francisco:<p>36 Clyde St. San Francisco, California 94103
======
petenixey
OpenID - what is it, how do you implement it and how can you layer the magic
that is Clickpass on top of it.

This Thursday, 27th March, 12pm at Justin.tv in San Francisco:

36 Clyde St. San Francisco, California 94103

------
jakewolf
Has anyone talked to nontech people about OpenID? Do they understand what it
is and are they using it?

~~~
petenixey
That's exactly some of what we'll be talking about - they love the idea but
tend to get confused by the logistics

------
henning
Really? Stuff that requires a Facebook login to access is front-page material?

You can go take your data roach motels and cram 'em up your ass.

~~~
immad
Its a Facebook event. Welcome to the Internet

~~~
anewaccountname
You mean: welcome to the new AOL.

~~~
immad
:)

------
ALee
Will the event be streamed on JTV Peter?

~~~
abstractbill
It will be streamed - you'll be able to see it at
<http://www.justin.tv/hackertv>

